# What mantis is this?



## Rick (Nov 25, 2005)

I was thinking stagmomantis of some sort. Found in Utah.

http://webpages.charter.net/palouns/IMG_2083.JPG


----------



## dakota (Nov 25, 2005)

wow beautiful   but sorry i have no idea


----------



## scitch (Nov 25, 2005)

its a nice pic im a noob so i cannot help sorry


----------



## robo mantis (Nov 25, 2005)

i think carolina mantis not shure


----------



## dakota (Nov 25, 2005)

maybe


----------



## Jesse (Nov 25, 2005)

How about only posting if you have a good idea people, instead of littering the thread with "I don't knows".

Anyway, it looks a lot like an _Iris oratoria_ to me, but I am not sure if they've been reported in Utah yet? They look very similar to _Stagmomantis_. It is difficult to tell with just one angle.


----------



## Rick (Nov 25, 2005)

Yeah I figured it was a version of statmomantis.


----------



## Andrew (Nov 25, 2005)

I agree with Jesse. Its probably an _Iris oratoria_.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## DeShawn (Nov 25, 2005)

I agree with Jesse as well, it is I. oratoria. You can tell by the light colored line on the wing, as well as the lack of dots on the wings that the stagmo's have.

And I want the camera used to take that pic.


----------



## Rick (Nov 25, 2005)

What is the adult length for a female?


----------



## Christian (Nov 25, 2005)

Hi.

I am inclined to think of _Iris_, too. But in Utah? :?

Regards,

Christian


----------



## Joe (Nov 26, 2005)

Nice catch rick! What you have there is a california mantis  Heres a pic of one http://bugguide.net/node/view/5678 and heres the page with the pics of california mantids http://www.bugguide.net/node/view/7985. but if i'm wrong, and if its possibly a Iris oratoria, look for a red-orange spot on or close to the secong-to-last segment of the underside of its abdomen. Hope its pregnant  

Joe


----------



## Obie (Nov 26, 2005)

I agree with I. oratoria. Length and shape of wings (narrower and shorter than Stagmomantis), shape of abdomen (Stagmomantis is flatter), and thickness of the femurs (thinner than Stagmomantis) on the forelegs give it away.


----------



## Rick (Nov 26, 2005)

I didn't catch it Joe. Somebody on another site saw it and took pics and I was helpin them figure out what it was.


----------



## Joe (Nov 28, 2005)

ah gotchya, if its _Iris Oratoria_ then look for a red-orange spot on the underside of its abdomen near the 2nd to last otherwise its a california mantids or at least another species

Joe


----------

